# Door hinge door stop



## Solidify (May 12, 2011)

I tried putting this door stop and it does the job but I don't understand why it doesn't stay levelled/straight. Even when I hammed the nail-like thing that holds the hinge in place, it always loosens with time.


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

That stop is pulling the pin out a quarter inch to begin with and acting as a lever to loosen it even farther. Try using a pair of vice grips to narrow the bottom loop a bit so that it holds the pin tighter. You could drill and tap the loop for a set-screw and then drill a shallow hole in the pin too to keep it in place. Or, you could replace that pin with a bolt.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Common problem with that type of stop. The upper part of the pin is thicker and holds the pin in place.....now the pin is not seated far enough to hold it in. Try MPR's suggestion of 'pinching' the bottom barrel (that's what the 'loops' are called). You can always pull the pin, lay it on a solid surface and tap it in the middle to give it a _very_ slight bend which will take up some of the pin clearance.


----------



## Solidify (May 12, 2011)

> Try using a pair of vice grips to narrow the bottom loop a bit so that it holds the pin tighter.


Won't that irreparably sabotage the door for future use and make it near impossible to remove the pin in the case that I'd need to? It's a great it but I'm worried it being jammed like that forever if I do that.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Pin can still be removed.....just takes a wee bit more effort. A _wee_ bit more effort......it won't be that bad.


----------

